# Confusion over how to acquire Visitor's visa 11(6)



## RomeoEbony (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello,

I am a New Zealand citizen and I have been on a VOLUNTEER VISITOR'S VISA 11 (1) (B) (II) since December 2015 valid through September 2018. I am marrying my South African partner in 11 days and have all the required documentation for the VISITORS VISA 11.6 (RESIDE WITH SAC AND WORK), pending the marriage certificate. 

I am confused as to if I must apply for 11(6) as a new visa or if I can apply for a change in condition to my current visitor's visa. 

The dilemma is that on the VFS website there is a stipulation for the VISITORS VISA 11.6 (RESIDE WITH SAC AND WORK): "No person holding a visitor's visa may apply for a change of status to his or her visa while in the Republic". Subsequently I have been assuming that I need to return to New Zealand to apply for this visa. The problem is that VFS in New Zealand does not even list VISITORS VISA 11.6 (RESIDE WITH SAC AND WORK) on their website for application.

However, I have also read news articles saying that legislation changed in February 2016 so that spouses already on visitor's visas are now able to apply for a change in condition to 11(6): "This means that every spouse in SA who has been unable to lodge an application due to the fact that he or she entered the country on a visitors visa may now apply for a change of conditions from a visitors 11(1) to a Visitors 11(6)."

Should I just give VFS in South Africa a shot and apply for a change in condition with all of the documentation listed? This will finally allow me to work at the organisation I've been volunteering at for over a year, they have offered me employment on paper for this visa application.

Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## RomeoEbony (Mar 4, 2017)

To update - over the weekend I had discovered two news articles from private immigration facilitators published last year:

immigrationspecialists.co.za/changeofconditionsallowedforsouthafricanspousevisa/
savisas.com/blog/relief-for-spousal-visa-applicants/

These articles imply that there was a period from February and to around May last year where one was able to apply for 11(6) from within the Republic, possibly even by way of applying for a change in conditions from an 11(1) to an 11(6). 

However, according to the following article, this was short-lived, with VFS applying the blanket rule that one cannot apply for 11(6) from within South Africa as part of the visa requirements as of July 13th last year:
immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/visiting-spouses-must-apply-abroad/

Currently one must assume 11(6) cannot be applied for from within South Africa as is stated on the VFS requirements.

My dilemma now is that there is no such visa application for 11(6) listed on the New Zealand VFS website vfsglobal.com/southafrica/newzealand/ and when I queried by email VFS referred me to the relative's visa instead (section 18). I phoned them internationally and their representatives appear to be incompetent at even providing me with information on 11(6) or offering the correct forms, instead again referring me to section 18. Section 18 is not the appropriate application for me as I am only getting married on the 15th of this month and this section is for marriages that have existed for at least 2 years. I need to apply directly for 11(6). Has anybody successfully applied for this visa whilst abroad?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi there,
I don't have an answer to your question, but there's a Facebook group you could check out if you haven't already. Search for "South African Visa Forum" and send a joining request to one of the two admins. It's an active group and usually gets quick replies.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Also, from all I've read and heard about DHA's speed (or lack thereof) in visa processing within SA, you might have a quicker and better chance of getting your visa from your home country. I don't know if you can/want to go back to NZ for this, but you may wish to take this into consideration.


----------



## thepaperheart (Feb 25, 2019)

*follow-up help, please*



RomeoEbony said:


> To update - over the weekend I had discovered two news articles from private immigration facilitators published last year:
> 
> immigrationspecialists.co.za/changeofconditionsallowedforsouthafricanspousevisa/
> savisas.com/blog/relief-for-spousal-visa-applicants/
> ...




Hi, I realize that RomeoEbony may already be married and no longer following this thread, but I'd love to know the end of your story. I'm currently in the exact same position and I am struggling to find answers and figure out the best solution.


----------

